# [Diseño] Kompozer. Ebuild ??? (Abierto)

## ZaPa

Hola.

¿Alguien tiene algun ebuild funcional o conoce alguna forma de poder instalar kompozer en mi gentoo linux? no encuentro la forma.

Saludos.

----------

## pelelademadera

layman -f -o http://kst-gentoo-overlay.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/profiles/repo.xml -a kstati

necesitas layman...

sino el ebuild lo podes agarrar de aca. pero vas a renegar con las dependencias seguramente:

http://code.google.com/p/kst-gentoo-overlay/source/browse/trunk/app-editors/kompozer/kompozer-0.8_beta2.ebuild?spec=svn2&r=2

----------

## ZaPa

Hola pelelademadera, muchas gracias por tu respuesta. 

Perdona, pero, ¿que más deberia de hacer para instalar kompozer? he ejecutado lo que me mencionas , pero supongo que para la instalación del overlay debo hacer algo más.

Ya que, según lo que he leido por internet, para la instalación de un overlay deberia de hacer:

```

layman -a <nombreoverlay>

```

con lo que pruebo con:

```

layman -a kstati

```

 y me responde:

```

Overlay "kstati" does not exist.

```

Nunca he utilizado layman y no tengo ni una minima idea, te agradeceria mucho si pudieras indicarme como instalar esto.

Un saludo.

----------

## Txema

Ya te ha dicho cómo hacerlo

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> layman -f -o http://kst-gentoo-overlay.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/profiles/repo.xml -a kstati

 

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Como te dije anteriormente, he introducido lo que mencionas, y ahora me dice lo siguiente:

```

* Failed to add overlay "kstati".

* Error was: Overlay "kstati" already in the local list!

```

layman -l

```

* kstati                    [Subversion] (http://kst-gentoo-overlay.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/  

```

¿alguna idea?

Saludos.

----------

## pelelademadera

agrega esta linea en /etc/portage/package.use

 *Quote:*   

> app-portage/layman subversion 

 

luego

```
emerge -1 layman

layman -a kstati

emerge -av kompozer
```

----------

## johpunk

acá tienes un par de ebuilds http://gpo.zugaina.org/app-editors/kompozer

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

He añadido, en package.use el contenido que me comentan, y he podido realizar un emerge -l layman satisfactoriamente, pero,sigo sin poder terminar con la instalación de kompozer....

layman -a kstati

```
 * Adding overlay,...

 * Repository 'kstati' was already installed

 * CLI: Errors occured processing action add

 * Repository 'kstati' was already installed

```

emerge -av kompozer

```
 * IMPORTANT: 7 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "kompozer".

emerge: searching for similar names...

emerge: Maybe you meant any of these: x11-plugins/wmpower, dev-python/stomper, kde-base/kompare?

```

layman --sync kstati

```

layman --sync kstati

 * Fetching remote list,...

 * Remote list already up to date: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/repositories.xml

 * Last-modified: Sat, 15 Oct 2011 16:30:13 GMT

 * Fetch Ok

 * Syncing selected overlays,...

 * Running Subversion... # /usr/bin/svn up /var/lib/layman/kstati

svn: warning: cannot set LC_CTYPE locale

svn: warning: environment variable LANG is es

svn: warning: please check that your locale name is correct

At revision 17.

 * 

 * Succeeded:

 * ------

 * Successfully synchronized overlay "kstati".

 * 

 * 

 * Warnings:

 * ------

 * Overlay "kstati" could not be found in the remote lists.

 * Please check if it has been renamed and re-add if necessary.

 * 

```

No se que puede ocurrir.

Porcierto johpunk , como hago para añadir esos ebuils de: http://gpo.zugaina.org/app-editors/kompozer  a layman??

Saludos.

----------

## Latinvs

El overlay Sabayon lo puedes agregar como cualquier otro con 

```
layman -a sabayon
```

Un vistazo al manual seguro que te saca de más de una duda: 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/overlays/userguide.xml

Ah, y fíjate que los ebuilds que te indica johpunk están enmascarados, así que tendrás que desenmascararlos o emerge te dirá que no hay ningún ebuild llamado "kompozer".

Por cierto, no sé si sabes que el desarrollador de Kompozer publicó hace algún tiempo el sucesor, Bluegriffon. No sé si habrá algún ebuild por alguna parte, pero ya que Kompozer tiene más de un lustro de ancianidad quizá te interese echarle un ojo:

http://bluegriffon.org

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Pone toda la linea en el emerge

```
emerge -av <category>/<package>
```

----------

